# Timber the Dog



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

Thought I would introduce Timber. He's a great dog, couldn't ask for a better companion.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a great looking dog! I see several breeds in him, but this time I'll just ask....what mix is he?


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm interested to know what you see in Timber. I'm not 100% sure what he is, I have guess but that's about it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He is great looking. I see some Akita. Not sure what else. My guess would be a mix of many breeds and probably both parents are mixed too. IMO he is the best breed of all. I love mutts.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

He's really good looking. I know a woman with a sweet dog named Timber. This is the only other time I've ever heard of a dog named Timber, I think it's a really nice name. 

Akita x Lab?


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of Akita guesses. I think he's got some Anatolian in him, but who knows.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I see Anatolian in him, some lab and some Akita


I have an Anatolian and I see it in him


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohhh, he's gorgeous!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Oh I totally, totally see Anatolian now that you mentioned it. Whatever he is, I think we can all agree that he's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

In the top pic he looks a lot like the Shar Pei/Husky I had as a kid.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

timber- said:


> I'm interested to know what you see in Timber. I'm not 100% sure what he is, I have guess but that's about it.


I see Akita, Lab, Anatolian. And to go off base b/c hey I love rare breeds (even though I doubt your boy is one), a CAO mix. 
He's really cool looking!


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

Kayota said:


> In the top pic he looks a lot like the Shar Pei/Husky I had as a kid.


That's an interesting mix. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I see Akita, Lab, Anatolian. And to go off base b/c hey I love rare breeds (even though I doubt your boy is one), a CAO mix.
> He's really cool looking!


I really like CAS's. He came from way up north in far country, so wouldn't be far fetched to throw in some sort of LSG breed in the mix.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He is very handsome!


----------

